# Front bumper problem.



## balamas23 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hey everyone, I need advice on how to fix my front bumper, my hood sits perfect with my fenders, but my bumper does not seem like
It is all the way where it is supposed to be, there is a small gap <big enough to fit a fingertip between te hood and bumper> and I just need to know how to fix it, I've tried putting washers under the bumper screws, didnt make a difference.. Please any advice would help!! Gimme ideas, or ways to fix it!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I can get my finger tip between the hood and the top of the fascia. <NORMAL> The hood does not fit snug to the fascia. Picture?


----------



## balamas23 (Jun 22, 2013)

Here is a pic of where the gap is.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The shadow is prohibiting a good look but judging by the pic looking at the headlight and the center where the hood meets the arrow it looks normal to me.
If the hood fit any lower it would hit the lens cover on the light. 

Is the gap uniform the whole way.... the shadow makes it appear there is a larger gap between the center of the hood and the light lens.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Pics of mine...


----------



## balamas23 (Jun 22, 2013)

I can't get a better picture, it just looks like there is about a 1/4 " gap between the bumper and the sides of the hood, by the front, and the fenders looks good. Just te edges!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Send a pic of the edge of the hood where it meets the side of the fender. The front picture looks normal to me. 1/4" gap is about what mine is.


----------



## balamas23 (Jun 22, 2013)

It won't let me attach a photo, I'm doing it from my phone.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hard to tell from your pic but I think you may be trying to "fix" a feature that was deigned on the car. The front hood gap is the main "air scoop" for the stock air box. The radiator cover provides an air damn that routes air to the louvers above the air box. Every goat has a gap.


----------

